# tired uterus?



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

Each of my three births have been long and I have had pph after each one. My midwife say's it's because my uterus gets "tired" from the long labors and can't clamp down as effectively. This sounds strange to me, I mean, isn't the uterus used to contracting fairly regularly for years now, how could it get tired? Any ideas how I can avoid this from happening this time around?


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have read about diet helping for this. Have you explored that?

Goodness! How long are your labors?


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
I have read about diet helping for this. Have you explored that?

Goodness! How long are your labors?

My labors have been 30 hrs, 20 hrs, and 35 hrs. What kind of diet? I eat pretty well, lots of fruit and veggies, plenty of protien. We eat most everything homemade and don't do much processed or prepackaged food, although we do eat out once in a while.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

This happened to me last pregnancy after a nearly 22 hour labor. This time I'm taking alfalfa to help build up my vitamin K in hopes of preventing pph.

Have you tried using RRL tea at all? It is a uterine toner and couldn't hurt, as long as you don't have an irritable uterus.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

the only times I've seen a 'tired uterus' after long labors is when the moms did not/would not eat during their labors. Although things like gatorade and such are good for helping keep up energy, at a certain point a body needs food. I don't know if this applies to you--but maybe so. In a 20hr labor, I'm going to be suggesting food for the first time, within about 6-8hrs of last meal. After that, food will be offered--and urged!--every 3-4hrs after that. If labor is too intense to allow for real meals, then having a few bites every so often generally works. Even if you vomit some, at least a bit of that food will get digested (in most cases). Only other times I've seen a bit of pph from apparently 'tired uterus' is when moms have had days/weeks of prodromal labor that has cut into their sleep. This makes their whole body tired--they come into labor pretty tired.


----------

